
Am I missing something, or is this the dumbest Stubhub bug all week? - DrScump
Stubhub rolled out changes to their purchase pages in the last week or so.  One obvious change   is that they made the Quantity filter selector a bit more visible.<p>But utterly broke it.<p>Unless I&#x27;m seeing things.<p>The problem: if a listing offers 6 or more tickets but <i>does not allow 5 to be peeled off of it</i>, that listing will not show up <i>at all</i> on a search for Qty=5+.<p>For example, if somebody lists 8 together but only allows even splits, or somebody lists 7 as an unsplittable set, or somebody lists 6 with the &quot;don&#x27;t leave me just a single ticket&quot; option, the Quantity filter for 5+ dooms that listing to invisibility.<p>This is a new breakage to just this week.  (I have a set of 6 tickets, so I do this all the time.)<p>You can try this with any event in your area that uses PDF or other electronic fulfillment.
Here&#x27;s a specific example you can try.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.stubhub.com&#x2F;oakland-raiders-tickets-oakland-raiders-oakland-o-co-coliseum-11-15-2015&#x2F;event&#x2F;9298736&#x2F;?ticket_id=1170322694<p>(At submit time, this has 6 tickets with &quot;don&#x27;t leave single&quot; set, so 5 cannot be taken.)<p>That link shows this specific listing.  Next, click on &quot;See Other Tickets&quot;, set Qty selector to 5+, and look for that listing in the results.<p><i>It&#x27;s.   Not.  There.</i><p>I&#x27;ve found multiple examples, all fitting this same constraint (all listings that DO meet these criteria are invisible). If the example above goes away, I&#x27;ll update with another.<p>Fun, fun, fun stuff!
======
jacquesm
Shouldn't this go to stubhub techsupport instead of to HN?

~~~
DrScump
You have a way to contact them?

Believe me, I've tried. For _years_.

For example, they went to the new shared (desktop and mobile) dumbed-down
interface on July 4. Features on the main desktop site were _removed_ to match
the features missing on the mobile site, so you could no longer search on
Aisle, Disabled seating, exclude piggyback sets, etc. But that's another rant.

Now, in doing this, they made a ridiculous design/coding error. If you were
searching on Qty=5+, you'd think it would show you all listings offering 5 or
more, right?

Wrong. They showed you _the first twenty_ listings with Qty=5+, and then just
showed you _everything_ , starting over from cheapest first. Yup, a _hardcoded
limit of 20._

If you had a listing of 5+ and didn't show up in the first 20 qualified
listings, your listing would never be seen. Given that an event can have well
over 10,000 listings, that's a lot of invisibility.

That was reported to them July 4, including through their TopSellers
organization. It persisted for _four months_. (I'm assuming it's fixed; I
couldn't reproduce it today but could as recently as last weekend.)

